# Im new on Sailnet



## Happy Together (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all. I just joined but I admit I have been reading your forum for a few months getting advice. I have been a power boater in Florida for 30 years but I just bought a Hunter 49 in the BVI and we are going down every month for short trips. Our plan is to sail the entire Caribbean over the next 2 years. I am glad to be back sailing. I grew up sailing on San Francisco bay in Ericson's and Santana 35 which my father owned. I appreciate all the great advice on the Forums!
Randy


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sailcay (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm new to this site, looking for a boat to buy...........also a lady friend


----------



## dolphin1597 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone


----------



## Windclimber (Jun 8, 2013)

Randy,
If you haven't heard this yet - as a powerboater for 30 years - you surely will. Do you know what sailors call someone who switches from power boats to sailboats? A trans-vessel-ite.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet and congrats on the boat.


----------



## pollywog (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new here and happy to find a site with like-minded people. My husband and I purchase a 1959 40ft Block Island that was in need of some TLC about a year ago. We were both sailors 20 years ago but moved to the mountains and haven't done much sailing since. But always knew when we retired we would do so on a boat. Looked at boats for 3 years, in 6 states and 2 countries. When we saw this one, we knew we had found her. Have been working to clean her up and make her safe and polishing up our sailing skills. In Feb 2016 we will be sailing her from Punta Gorda, Fl to Elizabeth City, NC. Thank you in advance for all your help and support. No where have I met people so willing to help as in the sailing community.


----------



## hugh B. (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello,
Just caught the sailing bug!
recently acquired a Designers Choice 15. And, am hoping to get a copy of a manual for it. Does anyone have a copy they will share?
Gladly reimburse any cost outlay.
Thanks,
Hugh B.


----------

